# Leonard Nimoy passes at 83



## SKoG (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/27/arts/television/leonard-nimoy-spock-of-star-trek-dies-at-83.html

One of the most iconic and immediately identifiable portrayals of a character of all time. I was never a huge Trekkie but I always enjoyed The Original Series on reruns and the movies with the TOS cast. It was always a kick to see him make an appearance other shows from that era, too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## watson503 (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn.... I grew-up watching Star Trek as a kid, I'm getting old and way too many people are dying-off. Rest in peace...


----------



## Splenetic (Feb 27, 2015)

This is a terrible day for all sci fi nerds


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 27, 2015)

sad times RIP


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sad indeed. I'm a huuuuuge Trekkie! Rest in peace Leonard. Gotta say, everytime I watch Star Trek the Wrath of Khan his line at the end, "I have been... and always shall be your friend" always tears me up.


Rev.


----------



## Pweaks (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not usually moved by celebrity deaths but this hits hard. Star Trek is one of my favorite TV shows and Spock is my favorite character ever portrayed in TV. I think his last tweet also shows what a great person he was.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 27, 2015)

RIP Mr Spock.


----------



## asher (Feb 27, 2015)

George Takei said it well, too.



> Today, the world lost a great man, and I lost a great friend. We return you now to the stars, Leonard. You taught us to "Live Long And Prosper," and you indeed did, friend. I shall miss you in so many, many ways



RIP.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 27, 2015)

A terrible loss 

RIP


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 27, 2015)

For sure his life was long and prosper.
I've been in love with Star Trek since I was 12, the original series is what I love the most cause it's freakin' crazy, some episodes are crazy beyond belief.
A curious thing is, no matter how I love sci fi genre, I was never able to like Star Wars, to me it always felt extremely infantile and characters are like exaggerated cartoons, it never felt real or even serious to me. 

Mr. Spock.....................for sure I'll miss you cause you've been inside of my head(and sci fi dreams) since...............forever


----------



## pink freud (Feb 27, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> For sure his life was long and prosper.
> I've been in love with Star Trek since I was 12, the original series is what I love the most cause it's freakin' crazy, some episodes are crazy beyond belief.
> A curious thing is, no matter how I love sci fi genre, I was never able to like Star Wars, to me it always felt extremely infantile and characters are like exaggerated cartoons, it never felt real or even serious to me.
> 
> Mr. Spock.....................for sure I'll miss you cause you've been inside of my head(and sci fi dreams) since...............forever



Star Wars is space-opera, Star Trek was more of an actual sci-fi.

Thanks for all the excellent performances L.N.


----------



## skeels (Feb 27, 2015)

Grew up with Trek and In Search Of... Thankful for his influence.


----------



## SKoG (Feb 27, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> For sure his life was long and prosper.
> I've been in love with Star Trek since I was 12, the original series is what I love the most cause it's freakin' crazy, some episodes are crazy beyond belief.
> A curious thing is, no matter how I love sci fi genre, I was never able to like Star Wars, to me it always felt extremely infantile and characters are like exaggerated cartoons, it never felt real or even serious to me.
> 
> Mr. Spock.....................for sure I'll miss you cause you've been inside of my head(and sci fi dreams) since...............forever



When I was a kid there was no question that Star Wars was my movie because of all the stuff that was going on and archetypical characters. Like Pink Freud says it's a space opera or even a fantasy / fairytale. 

Once I got a little older I started to appreciate Star Trek's storylines and characters more, along with having the idea of that being a possible-ish human future rather than a story a long time ago in a galaxy far away, the Original Series and those movies began to register more with me. I'm not discounting fantasy sci-fi, it just wasn't as much of my thing anymore.

For some reason I just could never get into TNG or the following series. The original cast is still very special to me, though.


----------



## Michael T (Feb 27, 2015)

Damn it !!


----------



## mcleanab (Feb 27, 2015)

Michael T said:


> Damn it !!



My sentiments exactly... what a staggering loss. What a great career. I was teaching at Boston University the year he gave the commencement speech and missed it because I was out of town on a gig. There's a recording of it, but damn I wish I had been there in person...


----------



## Duosphere (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## lemeker (Feb 27, 2015)

Truly a sad day for the sci fi community. RIP Spock!!!!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2015)

So sad!


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never watched the original Star Trek, to my eternal shame as a self-proclaimed sci-fi nerd, but the influence this man had on sci-fi is undeniable, and he was a fantastic man to boot. I've resolved to dig around and watch some Star Trek this weekend to honor his legacy. RIP to an icon and a wonderful man.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2015)

Dang, that's a drag. He was a good man, had integrity and class. A lot of today's entertainers could take a few lessons from him.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 27, 2015)

enjoyed him on the orig star trek & the fringe series...

rip



edit: its strange because i came across a comic book tues he did called leonard nimoy's primortals.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 28, 2015)

Hollowway said:


> Dang, that's a drag. He was a good man, had integrity and class. A lot of today's entertainers could take a few lessons from him.



Yeah, I've been reading a lot of articles about him today, he sounds like a class act. A couple interesting factoids were that he was solely responsible for successfully demanding equal wages for Nichelle Nichols (of course the showrunners tried to pay her far less since she was a black woman), and he was the only guy who stood by a woman who got fired from the show after being sexually assaulted by one of the producers.  

I've watched movies 2, 4 and 6 about 5 times each, and I've seen movies 1 and 3 once, but I've only seen a grand total of ONE episode of classic trek in my entire life. I watched three more tonight in honor! Including the one with this all-time classic caption:







I am also, of course, familiar with him from the monorail episode of the Simpsons and the 78 version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers, which is one of my favorite sci-fi movies. I read things he'd written here and there and always really liked the guy. I can't say I'm too broken up about this since he actually seemed to have lived life to the fullest and lived to a healthy age and no one's ever said a bad word about the guy.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 28, 2015)

Star Trek is completely tied up and tangled in the memories of my childhood and my life's path. 

I remember Star Trek on television, and seeing a man step onto the surface of a distant and hostile world on television as well. The thought of Armstrong stepping out still makes me well up. 

I remember tours at Goddard, and the nerds there who would build models of various in-series and proposed Federation ship designs. There were even guys in the rocketry club who would build launchable/recoverable models of the Trek craft. 

I remember when the first Space Shuttle was named the Enterprise after popular acclaim. 

I remember working with numerous others who were motivated to work in the field of space flight and exploration who were similarly inspired by Star Trek. I also remember how, when budgets were getting tighter and there was a suggestion box, we proposed a system where volunteers would work for half salary, but would be put into a lottery to be mission specialists on Shuttle flights (never implemented). We figured such a procedure would get people who really believed in the mission, people who had been Trekkies and L5 Society members. It was those same people who quit when it turned out politics had forced the unnecessary launch of the Columbia, in spite of problems, just so a president could have something positive to talk about instead of addressing criticism of his deficit spending. Instead of talking triumphantly about those noble Americans, he was able to talk sadly about those noble Americans. 

Star Wars was fantasy. Star Trek was Greek theater, allowing exploration of deep societal themes. The ensemble cast was essential to its success, but Nimoy's portrayal of Spock reached so many who were on the outside. In a crew where there were so many humans of different races, all working together, Spock was truly the outsider in plain sight. 

I also liked Nimoy on Mission Impossible, of course, but it was Spock who reached the widest audience. 

Ironically, it's not Star Trek which I've had in the background since I found out, but In the Shadow of the Moon, The Right Stuff, For All Mankind and Apollo 13. That was the atmosphere and environment, the context, in which Star Trek planted its seeds in me. 

Rest in peace, Leonard Nimoy. Thank you.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm watching more episodes of classic trek. Granted, I'm going off lists of "best episodes," but I'm very surprised by the quality of it, it's more in-line with Star Trek II than the silliness that the original series is generally known for. Ex, the only episode I'd ever seen before this year was "Arena," which is the one with the hilariously awful Gorn fistfight, which is frequently shown in clips of the show as an example of what it was like (that footage is in several movies, such as Bill and Ted's Bogus Journey and Tropic Thunder). "Balance of Terror" in particular was very good! "Space Seed" was also fun, somehow I never got around to watching it despite being a big fan of Star Trek II. Even the goofy episode with Sulu running around shirtless with a sword and Spock crying mathematically was pretty well-done.

Next up: Galileo 7, This Side of Paradise, City on the Edge of Forever, Turnabout Intruder, Amok Time.


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Super sad. (I'm late here)

But I'm really happy to have known him. Spock was a terrific character and though he tried at one time to distance himself from it, he did rectify the significance and later accept it.

Honestly, for all you've done, for the fantastic memories, and not the least of which was "Spock" you'll be missed. RIP dear vulcan........RIP.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 1, 2015)

this is a clip from a truly funny & underrated movie. 

i always thought this was a fun ode to him...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5n28hpMFBE


----------

